
Ask HN: What are some things in life worth their price - vishalzone2002
What things or experiences do you think are worth every penny? 
To start with, I think spending on a good laptop or your tool of trade is worth every penny.<p>Any other ideas?
======
zekehernandez
Wool: socks, sweaters, blankets, etc. So breathable and warm, but thin wool
socks also work great in the summer! Go for merino wool if you don't like the
itchiness of lambswool.

------
krasicki
Charlie Rose show

